

Show HN: Streamus – A Chrome extension for listening to YouTube music - SeanAnderson
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamus/

======
SeanAnderson
Author here.

Streamus has been my personal project for almost three years. I had become
frustrated with managing music hosted on YouTube and decided to streamline the
process.

The client is written with Backbone/Marionette and is backed by a C# server.
The entire project is open-source:

\-
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/)

\-
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusServer](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusServer)

Streamus enjoys ~150K weekly users and continues to grow after recently
updating the UI with a design inspired by Google's Material Design principles.
Screenshots: [http://imgur.com/a/vyd56](http://imgur.com/a/vyd56)

I have no concrete plans to monetize; Streamus is mostly serving as an
invaluable learning experience. I went into this with very little knowledge of
JavaScript, design, and development workflow. Pushing myself to better the
product has forced me to markedly improve in all aspects.

I'd love to have feedback, critique, or possibly find other developers
interested in implementing some features. :)

